# How to change transmission fluid



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I plan on ordering the syncromesh xmission fluid before it gets too cold. Is this a DIY job at home, with no lift, just a pair of ramps or jacks (i forget which one my friend has, as i have none). If it is, is it as simple as drain from underneath, and then refill?

Thanks guys.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6627

Ramps would probably be helpful but otherwise a very simple procedure. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here 
*How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid 


Doesn't sound to bad Surprised Dealer want 150 to do the same. *


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry about this Admins; Thought i was in the "How To" section...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure if you have a dealer, but if you don't, I can get the fluid for you at a discount. 

The drain and refill is quite easy. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Did mine today got 4.5 qts out put same in will do it again on Fri to get a good amount of the old stuff out and do it like the dealer says pull overfill plug out, fill till it comes out of course while car is hot and running and level let it come out till you count 1 second drips put plug back in done. Was pretty dirty 48500 miles 90%highway 2011 1.4 auto.


----------

